

Backbone Boilerplate: A Starter Kit for Backbone.js Apps - utkarshkukreti
https://github.com/tbranyen/backbone-boilerplate

======
rgarcia
This was submitted and heavily discussed two days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3448699>

